# General > The Literature Network >  Shakespear sonnets

## Nightshade

Hello there oh person who fixes problems in the system.
I registered for the Shakespera sonnets but have had any could you tell me why or have I done somthing wrong.
Thankyou

----------


## Scheherazade

> Hello there oh person who fixes problems in the system.
> I registered for the Shakespera sonnets but have had any could you tell me why or have I done somthing wrong.
> Thankyou


Hi Nightshade,

Could you be more specific about the help you need regarding Shakespeare's sonnets, please?

----------


## Nightshade

yeah I registered for the sonnet a day thing and I havent got any. so my basic question is why not??

----------


## mono

Strange, I have received all of mine, daily.  :Confused:

----------


## Admin

Honestly, the email system isn't perfect. 

I recently hired someone to install a new sonnet delivery system, it should be done by the first week of June. All subscriptions will carry over, so hopefully at that time you'll receive them if you didn't before. 

The other possibility is that when you signed up you had a typo in your email address.

----------


## Nightshade

I think I may have solved the problem! I unsubscribed and resubscribed and hopfully that will work! Even if it doesnt thankyou and Ill wait till the first week in june
 :Cool:

----------


## Nightshade

Im sorry to report it did not work!

----------


## Nightshade

I checked but unless they are caled hello and from someone called claire I dont think so! but thanks!!

----------


## mono

*bump*

How strange today, that it finally occurred to me that I had not received Shakespeare's sonnets in my e-mail for some time. I thought of that while turning on my computer, and logging on to the Internet.
Despite that very thought, I checked my e-mail, and Sonnet II waited in my inbox for me. Not only can Admin fix a problem with mailing sonnets, but apparently he can read minds from across the U.S., too!  :Biggrin:

----------


## burnsie13

Stick an e on the end of Shakespeare's name. He'd prefer it that way.

----------


## samercury

I isgned up for the Shakespeare sonnets and I haven't received any either... So, what do I do ( :Confused: )
Thank You

----------


## Jay

Funny, I don't remember signing up for the sonnets and I'm receiving them. NOT complaining, just commenting. I suppose I signed up for them ages ago and only now they started to arrive. At least I've got stuff to read in my inbox now  :Tongue:

----------

